# 6. sebamed Bike Day 13.09.2015



## mac_world (17. Februar 2015)

Seit diesem Wochende ist die Anmeldung für den Bike Day freigeschaltet!

Termin: Sonntag, 13.09.2015
Kurzstrecke: 28km - 670 hm - Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr
Halbmarathon: 40km - 960 hm - Startzeit: 9:45 Uhr
Marathon: 71km - 1.600 hm - Startzeit: 9:30 Uhr

NEU in diesem Jahr. Die Marathondistanz ist von 60 auf 71 km verlängert worden.

Dieses Jahr sind wir Ausrichter der Offiziellen LVM MTB XM Rheinland-Pfalz und Rheinland-Meisterschaft.

Hier könnt ihr euch anmelden: http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10021/503

Auch für dieses Jahr haben wir uns wieder ein hochwertiges Präsent ausgedacht. Die ersten 200 Anmeldungen erhalten ein CRAFT Cool Seamless Singlet Shirt!

Wir freuen uns schon auf den September!


----------



## guenththo (19. Februar 2015)

Habs mir schon in den Terminkalender eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (28. Februar 2015)

Das Datum des Titels stimmt nicht mit dem wahren Datum überein!


----------



## mac_world (28. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ist geändert.


----------



## Kastel67 (1. September 2015)

Wie ist der Stand bei den Anmeldungen? Wetter scheint ja gut zu werden


----------



## mac_world (2. September 2015)

Aktuell stehen wir bei 345 Anmeldungen und 35 bei unserem neuen Kids Race was Samstags stattfindet.

Hier auch noch etwas Neues:

STRAVA Bergwertung:
Neu in diesem Jahr ist eine Starva Bergwertung am letzten Berg des Bike Days. 
Hier die Infos zu diesem Segment: https://www.strava.com/segments/5149500
Die Bestzeit hält derzeit der Sieger der Langstrecke aus dem Vorjahr Christian Horstmann in 1:54. Der Schlußanstieg ist 300 Meter lang mit einer durchschnittlichen Steigung von 12%.
Das Segment wird mit einem Start- und Zielschild angekündigt (siehe Bild anbei). Zu gewinnen gibt es Sachpreise von sebamed. Wenn ihr noch kein Mitglied bei Strava seid, könnt ihr euch unter www.strava.com anmelden. Die Aufzeichnung erfolgt per GPS Radcomputer oder mit dem Smartphone.


----------



## Kastel67 (5. September 2015)




----------



## Kastel67 (8. September 2015)

700 Kern Haus Eimer sind gepackt ! Alle Partner sind mit Produkten, Gutscheinen und Info Material dabei - ein Rund-um-Sorglos Paket!


----------



## Cornells (11. September 2015)

gibt es eine Deadline bis wann man seine Strava Aktivität hochgeladen hat? Werden Frauen seperat für Strava gewertet? 

Wir sehen uns Sonntag


----------



## mac_world (11. September 2015)

Ich denke bis Ende nächster Woche sollte die Einheit hochgeladen sein. Es gibt auch eine Frauenwertung, die geben wir dann auf der Homepage und Facebook bekannt.


----------



## Milan Racer (13. September 2015)

Ein riesen Kompliment an die Zuschauer am letzten Berg  mega Stimmung dort.
Gänsehautfeeling pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conway23 (14. September 2015)

Mit die beste Veranstaltung dieses Jahr  besser geht es eigentlich nicht. Von der Organisation über die Streckenführung den Zuschauern bis zum absolut lässigen Streckensprecher  ALLES SUPER



Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ein riesen Kompliment an die Zuschauer am letzten Berg  mega Stimmung dort.
> Gänsehautfeeling pur



Stimmt dachte schon da wäre der Zieleinlauf 

Danke für die Klasse Veranstaltung Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## Geplagter (15. September 2015)

Ich kann ebenfalls nur bestätigen, dass der diesjährige Sebamed Bike Day wieder eine absolut tolle Verranstaltung war. Angefangen von dem unglaublichen "Geschenke-Eimer", über die Strecke, bis hin zu den supernetten und hilfsbereiten Helfern hat einfach alles gepasst. Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis war dies eine der besten Veranstaltungen, an der ich je teilgenommen habe. Umso mehr wundert es mich, dass das Teilnehmerfeld so klein war. Der Marathon am Samstag in Daun hat da zwar sicherlich seinen Teil dazu beigetragen, was ich schade finde, aber es muss meines Erachtens eigentlich nicht ein, dass sich zwei exzellente Veranstaltungen gegenseitig die Starter streitig machen. Vielleicht schaffen es die Organisatoren beider Renenn im kommenden Jahr eine Überschneidung zu vermeiden.


----------



## larres (15. September 2015)

War letztes Jahr aber genau so. Daun Samstags und Sebamed Sonntags...
Werde nächstes Jahr meine Prioritäten ändern und nur beim Sebamed Bike Day starten.
War aktuell leider nur in Daun unterwegs, aber was dort vergleichsweise geboten wird, ist ja fast schon dreist...


----------



## Milan Racer (16. September 2015)

mac_world schrieb:


> Hier auch noch etwas Neues:
> 
> STRAVA Bergwertung:
> Neu in diesem Jahr ist eine Starva Bergwertung am letzten Berg des Bike Days.
> ...



wie schauts hier denn aus? Wann gibt es denn Infos?
danke und Grüße


----------



## mac_world (23. September 2015)

Wir haben die Strava Bergwertung ausgewertet. 
Hier die Platzierungen:

Herren: 
1. Marian Kopfer
2. David Büschler
3. Gys Pahmen

Frauen:
1. Daniela Schütt
2. Muriel Rönerz
3. Pia Graulich

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!

Für die Erstplatzierten gibt es 24 Xenofit Energieriegel, die Zeitplatzierten bekommen einen sebamed Präsentkoffer und die Drittplatzierten ein sebamed Handtuch mit sebamed Sport Dusche.

Wir bitten das sich die Gewinner unter [email protected] melden.


----------

